# My mare is in heat and she has yellow discharge coming from her vagina



## barrelracinginger13 (Jul 11, 2017)

I've had a mare for a long time, I got a mare a month ago she had her heat cycle once and she is in heat again and had a lot of yellow discharge coming from her vagina yesterday and today there was just a few drips, is that normal or does she have an infection? Thanks


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it clear or opaque? If it's thick, yellow/green, sort of looks like puss, you need to have her checked by the vet. It sounds like she may have an infection.


----------



## barrelracinginger13 (Jul 11, 2017)

It was opaque, today she barely has any discharge, she seems to b comfortable and eating fine


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She needs to be seen by a vet.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Is it normal for mares to have ANY discharge? 

I generally never see any discharge and can't even tell if they are in season but on 2-3 occasions I've seen some clear mucous coming from their vulva. Maybe about the consistency of runny raw egg whites. (A little slimy looking so not just urine). I have always wondered if that was normal and most of the time we just don't see it or? It gets on their back legs when that happens and I've always just assumed they were cycling. 

I've seen that from both of my mares and both are healthy. They've had foals in the past but not for many years.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My general rule of thumb is, if it's clear or white-ish and more like water, I don't worry about it. Normal mucus type discharge. If it's opaque, thick, yellow or green, call the vet.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^ That.


----------



## barrelracinginger13 (Jul 11, 2017)

It wasn't super thick, she doesn't have any discharge anymore


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

barrelracinginger13 said:


> It wasn't super thick, she doesn't have any discharge anymore


Just based on your description, I would schedule a vet appt. Not an emergency but I would have her checked. Many mares can carry infections sub clinically for a long time before they have really obvious signs of infection. They can check her, do a quick culture if it's indicated and give you meds that can clear things up quickly. If she's not carrying an infection, they'll tell you that too.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Or they can have signs and those recede but the infection is still present. It could have traveled into the uterus and wreak havoc on her reproductive organs.


----------



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

I would call the vet. Everyone will have different guidelines on when/why to call, or to dictate if you call just to talk with them and ask questions or call to schedule a visit, etc but simply put: When dealing with something as serious as potential infection or with internal organ health_ it's better to be safe than sorry._


----------



## barrelracinginger13 (Jul 11, 2017)

okay thanks for all the replies calling my vet tomorrow


----------

